# Exchange Traded Funds



## smoothsatin (31 January 2007)

Hi all,

I am wanting some exposure to international markets, in particular developing economies (India, Vietnam, Poland etc).  I have had a look on the asx and can't seem to find any etf's. Is it a matter of buying funds on other stock exchanges?

Thanks


----------



## bvbfan (31 January 2007)

Ishares might be someone to look at, they offer various ETF's but not sure if individual exposure to the countries you want.

IFN is the India fund code which trades in the US


----------



## Staybaker (2 February 2007)

Yes, as far as I am aware there are only three ETFs listed on the ASX, namely:

SFY - StreetTRACKS S&P/ASX 50 Fund
SLF - StreetTRACKS S&P/ASX 200 Listed Property Fund
STW - StreetTRACKS S&P/ASX 200 Fund
All of which are Australian-focused.

For more choice of ETFs, you need to look in the US, where this market is most developed. You could start by looking at the iShares website.

Alternatively, you could use unlisted managed funds with a focus on the areas you are interested in, or listed closed-end managed funds (such as IFN mentioned by bvbfan).

Cheers, Staybaker.


----------

